# My dogs are attacking my goats!



## thebobbitts (Apr 7, 2008)

We rescued two mutts from the pound over a year ago (medium sized dogs, a springer spaniel mix and a harrier hound mix). Since then, we started investing in goats (pygmies for pets and kikos for breeding). We have fenced in pasture land where they live and graze. One day, a baby pygmy goat escaped from an unsecured area of the pasture and we found it dead and torn apart...  We knew it was our dogs for sure, because of the way they were acting. We took measures to secure the fence to make sure it wouldn't happen again. A few days ago, we found 4 more dead baby kiko goats... this time IN the pasture. My husband found our dogs in the act and they ran for the fence and jumped over the 4 foot pasture fence! Cleared it like Olympic hurdlers. Now we realize, our dogs and our goat investment will continue to conflict unless we make serious changes. We had a donkey that we just sold... we didn't think she was doing any guarding because the dogs didn't seem to mind her (she would sometimes wander around the general property). Our dogs are totally loving and obedient in all other respects, it baffles me that they would do this! They are outside dogs and I'm guessing, have adjusted to being hunters as I know they like to catch armadillos... but they leave my cat alone! I don't want to get rid of my dogs, but the goats have been a big investment and we were hoping to create enough revenue from breeding to help pay for our land. Should we get another donkey? A llama? Or a guard dog like an Anatolian Shepherd or Great Pyrenees? Or is this risk too great, and should we try to find our dogs another home? Does anyone have experience with dog attacks? 

I would just like to see if anyone here has any guidance for my predicament. Thanks for reading.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Well i had almost same problem. But I took the dogs away and chain them up with LONG line and they can walk anywhere but cannot go to the goat barn. I need them becuz they will drive the raccoon and possum away from the barn. That what i would do that.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

If you are that committed to keeping the dogs, I would probably kennel them with enough space that they can exercise etc. and take them out several times a day and/or let them be in the house for company.

Personally, I would rehome the dogs to someone that doesnt' have livestock. I can't imagine keeping the dogs, than getting another dog to guard your goats from them. Your LGD may join the "pack" of the original dogs and start killing goats too.


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

Once dogs kill livestock, they aren't safe any more, because if they get any kind of chance they'll kill again. They are just following the natural hunting instinct, and a four foot fence is no deterrant, as you sadly found out. 
If you find new homes, be sure to tell the people what has happened. The idea of a goat-killing dog chasing down a toddler is what gives me chills when I read posts like this. It's not worth it, IMHO.


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

PS - forgot to add: we had the same situation, with a border collie that came from a rescue. He'd been abused in his former home, and was trying to heal emotionally and physically. One of our little lambs got through the fence, and he promptly ran it down and killed it. Then he went after a couple of other lambs, and the last straw was when he went after the neighbor girl who was out walking. She wisely froze, stood stock still in the road, covered her face, and yelled for us. We got him away, shortly thereafter he bit my husband when he was out doing the feeding. Attacked him from behind, got him on the leg.
The rescue, when consulted and told the events, decided to put him down. It was very sad, if he'd had a better start in life it might not have happened, but aggressive behavior can get worse in no time, and often before we realize how dangerous it can get, it's too late.
Hope you can find a good solution, for the sake of your goats and everyone concerned It's just not an easy situation to face when you care about the dogs and your stock, I sympathize since we've been there.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Sadly, they would be dead dogs if they lived at my house. I will not keep a livestock killing dog-- I might give a dog a second chance after the first kill if I was very fond of them and they were still young (learning), but after it becomes a habit they seldom stop. As mentioned above, a dog that will kill livestock may decide to target other things (kids, cats etc.) if re-homed. A dog that has gotten the taste for blood will almost always kill again. Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear, but that's my humble opinion.

Michelle


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Shoot the dogs. I'm serious.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Buy an electronic collar and when they try to attack the goats, ZAP them! That's how we train our hog hunting dogs to leave cattle alone.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I doubt they are a threat to people. Weaver yours was abused so he was mentally unstable, poor thing. 
I would not chain them up, chained dogs become a larger threat. They get very aggravated and then turn that into aggression. I read a book about dogs breeds and their attacks/deaths on people and more than half were from chained dogs. It was very frightening. 
I have a small dog that liked to pick on my chickens. She would hold them down and lick them and pull out their tail feathers. I held her down and let the chickens peck at her and she has not looked at a chicken since. If she gets too close they run at her. Thankfully she never killed one. 
Like your dogs I have hunting dogs as well. My Golden has never hunted and respects all the animals but I have raised him snce he was 9 weeks old. Sadly when you get older dogs you have no idea what their history is. Owners who drop them off are less than honest and it is awful since the poor things get returned like a bad fitting pair of pants. 
I would either build them a large dog run with 6 foot high fence, with supervised exercise. If they get too close to the goats be firm and put them right back in the kennel. Or if you are not that attached to them re-home them to a non-farm.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Ditto on the training collar. We have a beagle & a jack russel & 40 acres of land so you know both my dogs hunt everything, we've had the dogs longer than the goats so my dogs stay. They have never attacked my goats but I bought a training collar & they don't like getting zapped. Now I say NO GOATS! when I let them out & they don't go near the goats!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sorry for the goats getting killed. I am sorry, but you should find another home for the dogs... when I was a kid, we did all we could to keep our dog from getting the livestock, one day, he got out taking our other 3 dogs with him and he killed a couple of neighbor goats, the owner of the goats missed (shot) and hit the dogs that were just chasing, not killing. We had to pay lots of money to replace the goats that were killed, plus some, and we had a very hostile neighbor from that point on... I am sorry, but finacially, you should get rid of them. They could turn on other animals and you'd be responsible.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have 2 Blue Heelers.They attacked one of my goats when she got her head caught in the fence.The LGD kept them out of the pasture. I got better fence and kept the dogs.They are very good now but they are older and slower I still wouldn't let them loose and unsupervised with the goats.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a wonderful German Shepherd who is my best friend, but she tries to chase and bite my nd's. This was unacceptable behavior and I bought a remote collar and it does wonders. You don't need to shock the crap out of them. You start low and work up to the level that causes the change in behavior. When I have to zap her, she runs right to my side and wants reassurance(she doesn't know I am the "zapper") that sheis alright. The minute she displays the correct behavior, the zap stops. I never believed in remote collars, but I swear by them now. A smart dog will learn fast and a dumb dog, well........


----------



## Trey (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually if you are doing aversion training with an e collar, Ie: don't go near goats, they bite. You don't start off at the lowest level and nag them to stop, you hit them with the heaviest the collar has, important not to say a word, so they think the 'bite' was caused by the goat, or the action of chaseing the goat, or chicken, or car, or deer. 
The better option (as you won't be around all the time, or watching the dogs all the time) is to get an electric fence (they have radio ones now that you don't have to bury the wire) and keep the dogs around the house (you can set a radius from 90 feet on up). I would get the heavy duty collars with it, and still not leave them unatended in the yard until I was sure they were staying in the area.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I had a dog who killed 30 of my chickens in an hour... 

Someone told me that they trained their dog by putting a dead chicken on a VERY hot live wire. The dog went to bite it and got the shock of his life... never touched a chicken again "he" said.

Cricket


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My problem is my goat attacking my deaf, arthritic, never hurt a soul, 14 year old dog!


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Minelson said:


> My problem is my goat attacking my deaf, arthritic, never hurt a soul, 14 year old dog!


I'm sorry Minelson, but I had to laugh at your post. I have a nd doe name Blackberry, who is my herd queen. She happened to see my brothers half grown St. Bernard pup (who was tied up near where my brother was working on my deck). He was minding his own business but Blackberry jumped the fence in the pasture and ran up to this poor pup and proceeded to ram him and knock him on his butt. Moose(pup) let out a cry for help, but couldn't run away as he was tied. Blackberry must have been satisfied with the reaction she got from pooor Moose because she sauntered back,jumped back over the fence into the pasture and went about her day eating. She never did it again, but poooooor Moose is terrified of the goats. Its so funny because he is so big and they are so little. I just love him though.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I put high tensile electric on my new pasture .These dogs are called heelers for a reason.They are not happy unless they are stepping on my heels. Well after each one of them was shocked once(I tried the expensive shock collars with them and they are in the dumb dog categorie) they don't even leave the porch when I go in the electric fence.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Well on this homestead we can't afford to lose livestock so the dog would be promptly gone.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

You also need to consider that the dogs may start killing other livestock near your farm. Here on this farm they would be put down.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

run a hot wire on the top and bottom on both sides of the fence. keeps the goats in better and keeps the dogs out.

personally, any dog that can't be trusted around livestock needs a new home, even if it's doggie heaven.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Shock collar and a good hot electric fence. Put some tin foil smeared with peanut butter on the wire to train the dogs. Then encourage them to try it. Do the same with the collar. Set them up to be near the goats and when they start to hunt zap them.

The dogs can be trained to leave your goats alone.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Minelson said:


> My problem is my goat attacking my deaf, arthritic, never hurt a soul, 14 year old dog!



LOL! My Boer doe does that to my big shepard/rott mix-- not so long ago she gave herself one heck of a nosebleed 'getting' the dog.

Michelle


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

how bad do you want the dogs? I have three dogs that I would n't trust around the goats. they have no problem eating chickens when they fly inthe back yard and one has "plucked" a baby goat. I have hot wire to keep them contained. I think it's a little overboard to say they will go from hurting livestock to hurting people. most dogs know the difference between people and animals. they will chase livestock just as they would chase squirrels. hunting dogs hunt animals. hounds and spaniels are hunting dogs. they are both known for being good with kids so.......


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

A dog that killed my goats would not last an hour on this property. Period.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Minelson said:


> My problem is my goat attacking my deaf, arthritic, never hurt a soul, 14 year old dog!


We had a similar problem...poor dog...the goat flipped him up in the air and then butted him again on the way down for good measure. He was so scared of that goat field after that, I knew he wouldn't harm the goats (too old and blind) but I didn't realize the goats may go after him! 

I too would find new homes for the dogs if you can. Someone that doesn't have livestock. You have to keep dogs and goats seperate but once you start having problems like you are having there is on going back, sorry. Unless you'd rather get rid of the goats but then you really have to worry about them getting out to your neighbors and killing their livestock. The neighbor probably won't be as understanding as you are about baby goats/sheep/chickens being torn to bits.


----------



## thebobbitts (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for so much thoughtful and diverse feedback. I will discuss the shock collar with my husband. We have neighbors that use the electric fence, and they don't seem to be reliable enough, but the specific training with the collar could work. When I wasn't working during the day and I spent a lot of time with my dogs, they stuck right by the house. But now that we both work all day, they wander off and look for trouble. They are used to being around my 6 yr old stepson, and a variety of children that come over to the house often. They have never bitten anyone and are incredibly friendly. It is comforting to see that some people agree they won't likely go from hunting animals to biting people. However, I think I will work with them on training and try to find them new homes (without livestock) as well. I grew up with dogs living inside the house, and being part of the family. I don't think every dog is appropriate for living outside on so much land... but we thought we'd rescue some pups when we bought this house, and then the goats came later. I can't bear the thought of putting the dogs down, because I feel like it is our fault they had the opportunity to behave badly. I hope it works out - thanks again to everyone for so much great feedback.


----------



## BAYLIES MOM (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm praying this works my dog just attached one of my goats. I was feeding them treats and they had their heads thru fence. My dog ran out of nowhere and latched onto its snout. Ripped it open it was so horrible. I had to shoot my goat because it was beyond repair. 
I then took my dog out with shock collar and when we went by goats I zapped her. Today she wont even walk past them while on leash. 
So for next few days while I let her out she will have collar on and all I need is vibration mode. 
I hopefully dont have to get rid of my goats. 
I was successful at training her with my chickens this way.
Now she guards the chickens when they free range.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The original post is from 2008. 

I am glad that you have worked out a solution.


----------



## Shadowgrl_311 (12 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Shoot the dogs. I'm serious.


You our out of your mind. Are people seriously that non chalant about shooting dogs like it's just normal to do because they did work out the way you'd hoped.If that were absolutely necessary after all else has failed and they proved to be a danger even after different living arrangements. You don't have to be heartless about it by shooting them. after bringing b two huskies home one off them along with one of my other dogs( who never hurt or bothered the goats before the husky(ies)came into the picture )started to brutally attack my male goat on 2 different occassions.Luckily being stopped both times before killing him.They would have too if they could have.The damage was severe both times . It was not a pretty sight...I personallytook the responsibility of changing how I did things to suit the situation.i made my fences higher and those two dogs never ate in the yard at the same time . Plus, the one husky never goes outside without a muzzle on. Even with her training and being for the most part a good dog.I think she'll always have it in her. Im not gonna chance it. my other dog doesn't even acknowledge the goat when he's by himself or with my other dogs. Although jumping this fence isn't gonna happen just in case. It seems to be working out fine. It wasn't their fault this happened ,it was mine. please don't shoot me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you want to risk your livestock for a dog that is your choice. Many people value their livestock more than a dangerous dog.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Shoot the dogs. I'm serious.


What Alice said. Raising livestock ain't all cookies and coolaid. If my dog attacked one of my goats, I would shoot the dog. I have a LGD that lives on a long chain. Not because she will attack the goats, but because she will roam off my property, and my neighbors shoot stray dogs. And they should.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shadowgrl_311 said:


> You our out of your mind. Are people seriously that non chalant about shooting dogs like it's just normal to do because they did work out the way you'd hoped.If that were absolutely necessary after all else has failed and they proved to be a danger even after different living arrangements. You don't have to be heartless about it by shooting them. after bringing b two huskies home one off them along with one of my other dogs( who never hurt or bothered the goats before the husky(ies)came into the picture )started to brutally attack my male goat on 2 different occassions.Luckily being stopped both times before killing him.They would have too if they could have.The damage was severe both times . It was not a pretty sight...I personallytook the responsibility of changing how I did things to suit the situation.i made my fences higher and those two dogs never ate in the yard at the same time . Plus, the one husky never goes outside without a muzzle on. Even with her training and being for the most part a good dog.I think she'll always have it in her. Im not gonna chance it. my other dog doesn't even acknowledge the goat when he's by himself or with my other dogs. Although jumping this fence isn't gonna happen just in case. It seems to be working out fine. It wasn't their fault this happened ,it was mine. please don't shoot me.


If you are willing to go through the extra trouble of keeping a dangerous dog, that is your business. My business is keeping my livestock safe from danger. Doesn't matter what the reason is, who's fault it is, or how it happened. If a coyote, dog, bear, lion, skunk, or snake attacks my livestock I shoot em.

I ain't running a rest home for dangerous dogs. And I don't try to palm them off on somebody else.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably another one and done. Joins a forum only to chastise others for protecting their livestock.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Shadowgrl_311 said:


> You our out of your mind. Are people seriously that non chalant about shooting dogs like it's just normal to do because they did work out the way you'd hoped.If that were absolutely necessary after all else has failed and they proved to be a danger even after different living arrangements. You don't have to be heartless about it by shooting them. after bringing b two huskies home one off them along with one of my other dogs( who never hurt or bothered the goats before the husky(ies)came into the picture )started to brutally attack my male goat on 2 different occassions.Luckily being stopped both times before killing him.They would have too if they could have.The damage was severe both times . It was not a pretty sight...I personallytook the responsibility of changing how I did things to suit the situation.i made my fences higher and those two dogs never ate in the yard at the same time . Plus, the one husky never goes outside without a muzzle on. Even with her training and being for the most part a good dog.I think she'll always have it in her. Im not gonna chance it. my other dog doesn't even acknowledge the goat when he's by himself or with my other dogs. Although jumping this fence isn't gonna happen just in case. It seems to be working out fine. It wasn't their fault this happened ,it was mine. please don't shoot me.


Golly, you come to our forum, and immediately start blasting people on a 14 year old thread.

You're a special kind of friendly, aintcha?

if you have livestock and want to endanger them, that's your business. Don't you dare come in here and tell seasoned stock breeders that they are "heartless" for protecting their stock.

YOU are not wrapped too tight if you will put your stock at risk by exposing them to dangerous dogs. 

Troll.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Probably another one and done. Joins a forum only to chastise others for protecting their livestock.


Probably the same Troll with multiple accounts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That one in Deming?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That one in Deming?


Yep


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

Shadowgrl_311 said:


> You our out of your mind. Are people seriously that non chalant about shooting dogs like it's just normal to do because they did work out the way you'd hoped.If that were absolutely necessary after all else has failed and they proved to be a danger even after different living arrangements. You don't have to be heartless about it by shooting them. after bringing b two huskies home one off them along with one of my other dogs( who never hurt or bothered the goats before the husky(ies)came into the picture )started to brutally attack my male goat on 2 different occassions.Luckily being stopped both times before killing him.They would have too if they could have.The damage was severe both times . It was not a pretty sight...I personallytook the responsibility of changing how I did things to suit the situation.i made my fences higher and those two dogs never ate in the yard at the same time . Plus, the one husky never goes outside without a muzzle on. Even with her training and being for the most part a good dog.I think she'll always have it in her. Im not gonna chance it. my other dog doesn't even acknowledge the goat when he's by himself or with my other dogs. Although jumping this fence isn't gonna happen just in case. It seems to be working out fine. It wasn't their fault this happened ,it was mine. please don't shoot me.


Huskies and livestock don't mix well. I had some back when I lived in the suburbs and they LOVE LOVE LOVE to chase and kill anything that triggers the prey drive. Back then the place I lived at had about a 1/2 acre backyard that butted up to the neighbors chicken coup and I let the main chaser outside not knowing her chickens had escaped her coup, got on the fence and jumped into my backyard. He ran around and killed all 10 of her birds in less than 90 seconds. He also caught multiple rabbits, squirrels and even some cats dumb enough to go into the backyard while he was there. Friendly with people and dogs though and overall was a great dog. Not his fault her unsecure birds got into my back yard. At least she was cool about it.


----------

